# Flex Payment Question



## Mark Jackson (Sep 17, 2015)

Sorry if this has already been discussed. I am new to Flex and I never get the full amount of the payments. Amazon does 30% deduction from my paycheck. So, it comes down to 12.6$ instead of $18 an hour. Is this normal? I have already emailed them (with the screenshots) a couple of times, but got no answers. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

That's strange and your in Atlanta?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Wage garnishment?


----------



## Mark Jackson (Sep 17, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Wage garnishment?


 yes I am in Atlanta. And what his wage garnishment?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Mark Jackson said:


> yes I am in Atlanta. And what his wage garnishment?


Child support or IRS or another court order


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Payments as an Independent Contractor cannot be garnished. They can get your whole payment, but that is a different process and they have to know the exact amount and where it comes from.

Are you a foreigner with a Tax ID used as a social? Because certain payments to foreigners must be retained by 30%


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

cvflexer said:


> Payments as an Independent Contractor cannot be garnished.


Careful, different states can have different rules.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> Careful, different states can have different rules.


What states dont do IRS garnishment? I'm moving there


----------

